# Removing oxidation from polished aluminium rims



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I was very annoyed that my winter wheels had oxidation damage on several polished aluminium parts.
So a short while ago I decided to tackle this problem.
I did already have experience with polishing metals in the past, as it was a hobby for me.

This is what I started with;










I used 400 sanding paper to break open the clear coat by hand;










Next step was machine sanding with a Mirka Ceros sander and Mirka Gold P600 sanding paper, to remove the rest of the clear coat;










Followed by Mirka Abralon P1000;










P2000;










P4000;










Now it was time to start polishing the blank aluminium and also the painted parts of the rim.

Farécla G-MOP Compound foam pad on the Mirka Ceros and Swissvax Strong;










Followed by Scholl Concepts S17, S40 and Swissvax cleaner fluid;










And the partial result (only the spoke on the right wasn't done yet);










I did all the wheels like that and finished it off with a coat of Gyeon Rim.
I've put the wheels on my car last Friday, but it was to dark to take decent pictures.
I will put some on, when I made them in broad day light.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks a lot better than the defect that was there. 

But I'm sure you'll agree that it's hard work. 

You may find that now the lacquer has been compromised you might get further damage to the silver sections. 

In the idea world you should have lacquered the sections again 

But you have done a fantastic job


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Tnx m8.

To be honest, I left out the clear lacquer on purpose.
I've done a lot of polishing metals in the past and adding clear over polished metal, is waiting for paint damage, followed by oxidation again.
Whenever the glass coat is damaged or worn, it is much easier to remove the coat (and oxidation if present) and put a new coat on.
I know a guy who did the same thing a year ago (glass coat instead of clear coat) and his rims are still in perfect condition.

And yes it is a lot of work, it took approx. 5 hrs per rim.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work, you have done a great job. They look good as new!

I absolutely despise refurbishing diamond cut wheels. Surly it's only a matter of time before someone invents a product to prevent the oxidisation in the first place though!

Sutty.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sutty 90 said:


> Nice work, you have done a great job. They look good as new!
> 
> I absolutely despise refurbishing diamond cut wheels. Surly it's only a matter of time before someone invents a product to prevent the oxidisation in the first place though!
> 
> Sutty.


They have its called paint i think.
Im of the belief that if the rim DOESNT get damaged then the clear wouldnt break letting the atmosphere in thus ruining wheel.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> They have its called paint i think.
> Im of the belief that if the rim DOESNT get damaged then the clear wouldnt break letting the atmosphere in thus ruining wheel.


Spot on Mr f as always


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

AllenF said:


> They have its called paint i think.
> Im of the belief that if the rim DOESNT get damaged then the clear wouldnt break letting the atmosphere in thus ruining wheel.


Ive always been told and believed it's due to the lacquer not bonding properly with the bare aluminium. I've refurbed plenty of diamond cut wheels with oxidisation damage that are on undamaged alloys. Even on pretty much brand new cars that are months old. It seems to just be pot luck on how long they last before the rot sets it.

Sutty.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Damage on the bead?? You know what some tyre fitters are like


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Bit rough with the beading


Which reminds me of thus night out in endinburgh


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Damage on the bead?? You know what some tyre fitters are like


Possibly yeah I can believe that but its when you get it in the middle of large flat spokes, like Mercedes alloys, and can see there's no damage to the lacquer. I've peeled it off and held it up to light and not seen any breaks in the surface. The only reasonable reason I can think of in that instance is that theres a minute stone chip causing it. Other than that it's a mystery to me.

Sutty


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I must say that with my rims most of the spokes were okay.
And where there was oxidation present, it was on the bead.
So most likely the previous owner hit a curb or two, or a tyre fitter screwed up.
I've got a summer set of equal wheels and only two spokes have a small trace of oxidation, again on the beads.

All by all, the manufacturer of the rims did a decent job.
They didn't high gloss polish the blank metal, but machine turned it.
By doing this the clear lacquer gets a good bonding.
The clear was a pretty though and thick coat, which took me a lot of effort to remove.


----------

